# So how much have you burned this season so far?



## letsblaze (Oct 15, 2012)

I will be throwing bag 3 into the hopper when I get home from work. It's been in the 30's at night.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Five bags, tops.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 15, 2012)

5ish


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 15, 2012)

Around 8 so far...Wifey won't turn the thing off!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 15, 2012)

Two


----------



## gbreda (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 3 is in the hopper


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 3 went in yesterday morning. I got about a week out of the first 2.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 4 is in the hopper.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 15, 2012)

Put bag 4 in the hopper yesterday but have burned only about 2.5.


----------



## BradH70 (Oct 15, 2012)

Topped off the Quad with bag 7 last night and topped off the M55 with bag 8 this morning. Both stoves were shut down yesterday afternoon and hope to keep them off for the next couple of day with the warmer weather coming.


----------



## bbfarm (Oct 15, 2012)

1 bag so far


----------



## thedude110 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm on bag 4.  I've been playing with new (to me) brands and burning more than I should.


----------



## jvanase (Oct 15, 2012)

9 bags here.  5 New England, and 4 Timberheat (junk from Lowes).  We got our first frost this weekend, it was 27F Saturday morning.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 15, 2012)

Two bags McFeeters so far.

Supposed to be warm here for the next few days.

---Nailer---


----------



## The Ds (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 3 in hopper.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 15, 2012)

2 bags over the past week.  It was high 60's, low 70's yesterday and last night only went down to low 60's.  Stove is off for now.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 15, 2012)

On bag four, was only supposed to get down to 40 last night but was frosty again


----------



## tsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

bag 3 yesterday.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 15, 2012)

two bags so far.  
Stove is off more than it is on right now.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Oct 15, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> I will be throwing bag 3 into the hopper when I get home from work. It's been in the 30's at night.


 None, have not even turned on our primary heat source yet.


----------



## bonesy (Oct 15, 2012)

None, my garage doesn't need heat yet.


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 15, 2012)

About 1/2 a bag. I run the stove a couple of hours in the morning just to take the chill off.

Dave


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 15, 2012)

10....way too many. On the plus side, I finished off the last of my Maine's Choice. Good riddance! On the negative side, I realized my 4 tons of MWP don't have much of a chance of getting us through the burning season. 

On a side note, the ash from the MWP's is ridiculously low compared to the MC's. I don't wanna put them in the same league as the Eureka's from "back in the day" but they are close as far as ash goes.


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Oct 15, 2012)

Pellet usage? What pellet usage.
Its been way too warm. We dont need no stinkin Pellets yet.
Put sweat shirts on
Jim


----------



## BradH70 (Oct 15, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> 10....way too many. On the plus side, I finished off the last of my Maine's Choice. Good riddance! On the negative side, I realized my 4 tons of MWP don't have much of a chance of getting us through the burning season.
> 
> On a side note, the ash from the MWP's is ridiculously low compared to the MC's. I don't wanna put them in the same league as as the Eureka's from "back in the day" but they are close as far as ash goes.


 
So far I have no complaints about the MWP blend. Seem to be getting plenty of heat from them and it looks like I will still be on the once-per-week cleaning schedule.


----------



## pell it (Oct 15, 2012)

5 so far:

2 bags MWP (1 was still in the hopper from springtime)
3 bags Wood Fibers Inc. Glad to see them go ... Never again!

Next in line is a couple bags of blue label Lignetics from last year. 

Oh yeah, and one bag of Barefoots in the Traeger so far


----------



## BrianN (Oct 15, 2012)

From my understanding, what the wife has told me, we are up to around 10 - 15 bags so far.
I'll have to get a some what more accurate count whenever I get home.


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 15, 2012)

None, I am still installing mine.  Then again I keep it cold in my house (I am "frugal" ) so even if I had it done I wouldn't have fired it up anyway.  LOL


----------



## kobalt (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 2 is in the hopper. Usually burn 4 in October.


----------



## gymrat0663 (Oct 15, 2012)

#3 (Cheat River) is in the hopper.  The good stuff is still under lock and key!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 15, 2012)

2nd bag from this this year's stash, but burned the three bags leftover from last year.
Susan likes to sit at the kitchen table with her laptop & looking out at the lake...
The floor is concrete, & getting a tad chilly, so she will crank the P61A occasionally.
All Cleanfire Hardwoods...


----------



## smalltown (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 8 today!


----------



## tony58 (Oct 15, 2012)

ZERO-----But I'm in the Sunny South


----------



## bostonfan49 (Oct 15, 2012)

6 + bags...actually 240lbs burned so far. I am in the pound mode now as I am now bulk fill. I basically fill a large black pail (about 42 lbs pellet weight) plus a back-up pail. See my Bulk fill post. Bill


----------



## MCPO (Oct 15, 2012)

6+ bags so far but we keep the house warmer than some folks do. I heat 2400 sq ft. for just the two of us. And I`m doing it mainly with a little Harman P38.
I decided to ignore the appearance of the exposed adapter and 6" round ducting going up into the floor vent but I can now get almost all the heat output  upstairs into the main floor and keep the basement (where the stove is located) at about 70.
I`m probably going to use 4 tons this year but it`ll be worth it.


----------



## MacP (Oct 15, 2012)

Two bags. I'd like to burn more, but it seems too early.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 5 will go in the hopper of the Quad tonight. Fahrenheit will receive its 1st test fire also.....


----------



## Oink Oink (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag 3 in the hopper


----------



## CTguy9230 (Oct 15, 2012)

3 bags of GT's so far


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 15, 2012)

1 bag. The woodstove has done most of the work so far.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Bag 5 will go in the hopper of the Quad tonight. Fahrenheit will receive its 1st test fire also.....



Well, just hit 6.

Fahrenheit is Fired  Damn I LOVE this thing!


----------



## robert65 (Oct 15, 2012)

2 bags of Cubex so far


----------



## imacman (Oct 15, 2012)

1 1/2 bags of Stove Chow.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Well, just hit 6.
> 
> Fahrenheit is Fired Damn I LOVE this thing!
> 
> ...


 
Looking good Mad Dog!!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 15, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Looking good Mad Dog!!



Sig still hasn't changed! 

You have been granted a couple times now?! 

You a Pig or a Pirate?


----------



## chuckster (Oct 15, 2012)

About six bags so far.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 15, 2012)

one bag of my "FREE" NEWP's


----------



## Buc White (Oct 15, 2012)

2 bags Logik-e's so far


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Sig still hasn't changed!
> 
> You have been granted a couple times now?!
> 
> You a Pig or a Pirate?


 
Hardcore pig right here!


----------



## mepellet (Oct 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Well, just hit 6.
> 
> Fahrenheit is Fired  Damn I LOVE this thing!
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## silverfox103 (Oct 15, 2012)

7 bags, 2 stoves


----------



## whlago (Oct 15, 2012)

bag 4 in the hopper....getting used to the saying "take the chill out"


----------



## Hoot23 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bag #6 in the hopper


----------



## Indiana (Oct 15, 2012)

Just put bag one in. The hopper was full from end of last season. Not cold enough yet for more than a 2 hr burn.


----------



## ByCo (Oct 15, 2012)

5 bags since Sept. 1.


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Oct 16, 2012)

Unsure. I'm thinking 5, possibly 6 bags.  Its 80° in here, and the Sandman is softly calling my name...


----------



## Nicholas440 (Oct 16, 2012)

2 bags so far to take the chill off at night..


----------



## Alain S. Prevost (Oct 18, 2012)

20 Bags of 'Maine Choice'
Running in Harman PF100, heating 5400sq ft. 2700 main house and another 2700 in basement/garage. Temp at 74 on thermometer in house and 74 on harman thermostat. Heating since October 1st up here in Maine.
A lot better than my Oil system....This furnace is great!


----------



## Mongo (Oct 18, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> I will be throwing bag 3 into the hopper when I get home from work. It's been in the 30's at night.


 
I am guessing 10 or less


----------



## briggsy13 (Oct 18, 2012)

pretty sure we are only on bag #3.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 18, 2012)

Still too early in some parts to ask! 
Maybe one bag...
I still have my first load in the hopper (60lb).

Bill


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Oct 18, 2012)

14 so far. Yay Alaska! -_-


----------



## Augmister (Oct 18, 2012)

Bag #4....GreenTeam    Just to take the chill off.....


----------



## Hdhogger (Oct 19, 2012)

Bags 7 & 8 in the hopper now. Stove is off. Been doing some experimenting with new CAB50. Probably would have burned 3 or 4.
(North Mass.)


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 14, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> Bags 7 & 8 in the hopper now. Stove is off. Been doing some experimenting with new CAB50. Probably would have burned 3 or 4.
> (North Mass.)


 Burned 3 or 4? Tons or Bags?  How is yours running?  How much are you using so far for what duration of run time and what setting (feed rate and Blower).


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 14, 2012)

Bag 10 in the hopper since Oct 24.


----------



## Hdhogger (Nov 15, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Burned 3 or 4? Tons or Bags? How is yours running? How much are you using so far for what duration of run time and what setting (feed rate and Blower).


 
3 - 4 bags. Bag 12 in hopper last night. It's running great haven't misfired since that one time. My feed gate is 1/2 open burning Green Supreme, this keeps the flame at the recommended height. I run on high always. Connected to an auto set back T-stat. 70 when home 66 when at work or retired for the night. Stove is in basement connected to a center chimney. I leave the stairway door open and the floor grilles in the back room actually work as air return to cellar, the heat pours up the stairway. This keeps 1st and 2nd floors at 68 when home and 64 when gone.  I'm burning less than a bag a day. Heating 3000 sq. ft.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 15, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> Bags 7 & 8 in the hopper now. Stove is off. Been doing some experimenting with new CAB50. Probably would have burned 3 or 4.
> (North Mass.)


 I work at home so here 24/7.  Trying to find the happy medium. With oil we used to keep the house at 67 and that was a little chilly.  Our house is 1500 sq ft and med kept it at 70 on the lower level. What thermostat do you have?  How long do you think your stove runs total in 24 hrs?  10 hrs about a half bag on med.  Flame on the low side but peaks about 4-6 when it's given a lot of fuel.


----------



## Hdhogger (Nov 15, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> I work at home so here 24/7. Trying to find the happy medium. With oil we used to keep the house at 67 and that was a little chilly. Our house is 1500 sq ft and med kept it at 70 on the lower level. What thermostat do you have? How long do you think your stove runs total in 24 hrs? 10 hrs about a half bag on med. Flame on the low side but peaks about 4-6 when it's given a lot of fuel.


 
I have the Honeywell #RTHL2310. I haven't kept track on total run time and I can't hear it when I'm on the 1st floor. The Tstat when set at 70 will heat to 70 or 71 shut stove down and call for heat at 69. At 66 it will heat to 66 or 67 and call for heat at 65. I did set the feed gate to 1/4 open at one time and the flame went below pot level to 3 or four inches above so I set to 1/2 open. Sometimes It will flame to 10 inches but usually in 4 - 8 inch range.


----------



## neksteve (Nov 15, 2012)

I have used about half ton since beginning of October. I use a bag or so a day now its below 30 at nights.


----------



## briansol (Nov 15, 2012)

bag #10 went in this morning.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Nov 15, 2012)

I've burned about 1/2 ton. Kind of surprised me that it is so much, but I have the oil thermostat set to "off".
Just found out that the minimum on oil for a fixed price contract is 500 gallons. I don't think I will use that much. Oh well.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 15, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I have the Honeywell #RTHL2310. I haven't kept track on total run time and I can't hear it when I'm on the 1st floor. The Tstat when set at 70 will heat to 70 or 71 shut stove down and call for heat at 69. At 66 it will heat to 66 or 67 and call for heat at 65. I did set the feed gate to 1/4 open at one time and the flame went below pot level to 3 or four inches above so I set to 1/2 open. Sometimes It will flame to 10 inches but usually in 4 - 8 inch range.


 Now do you see the flame constant at 4-6 inches or so?  And yours is on high all the time?  Wow!  killer for you!  Loving pellet heat.  Just trying to find my comfort spot as to what works the best and most efficient use of fuel.  Thanks for the info on the T-stat.  I'm getting one with an adj swing and programmable.  Where is your thermostat in relationship to your stove?  Thanks for all the info and help


----------



## Hdhogger (Nov 15, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Now do you see the flame constant at 4-6 inches or so? And yours is on high all the time? Wow! killer for you! Loving pellet heat. Just trying to find my comfort spot as to what works the best and most efficient use of fuel. Thanks for the info on the T-stat. I'm getting one with an adj swing and programmable. Where is your thermostat in relationship to your stove? Thanks for all the info and help


 
Tstat is in behind the stove on the other side of the room, so stove blows away from it. I get a good even temperature this way. The basement is wide open, no partitions.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I have the Honeywell #RTHL2310. I haven't kept track on total run time and I can't hear it when I'm on the 1st floor. The Tstat when set at 70 will heat to 70 or 71 shut stove down and call for heat at 69. At 66 it will heat to 66 or 67 and call for heat at 65. I did set the feed gate to 1/4 open at one time and the flame went below pot level to 3 or four inches above so I set to 1/2 open. Sometimes It will flame to 10 inches but usually in 4 - 8 inch range.


 What height is your flame steady at at 1/2 open on medium?  When they say in the book that the flame should be 4-8 inches on high, is that constant or just peaking?  Curious.  Trying placement scenarios with my thermostat.  If in the same room it cycles too much.  Around the corner of the opening of the room it is in it cycles for long times and sometimes doesn't get to temp to cycle so playing with the temperature setting.  Any info?


----------



## Hdhogger (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> What height is your flame steady at at 1/2 open on medium? When they say in the book that the flame should be 4-8 inches on high, is that constant or just peaking? Curious. Trying placement scenarios with my thermostat. If in the same room it cycles too much. Around the corner of the opening of the room it is in it cycles for long times and sometimes doesn't get to temp to cycle so playing with the temperature setting. Any info?


 
I run on high 24/7. 8" should be the peak flame height. I can't seem to get in the range o 4 - 8 any longer. It's more like 4 - 10 or 12 and my feed gate is closed almost all the way. I don't want to close any more to guarantee good starts.
With my stove being in the basement I set the tstat, (which is also in basement), to give a comfortable temperature on the 1st floor, this seems to work well.
Maybe a small fan blowing into the area where the tstat is will help it cycle better.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I run on high 24/7. 8" should be the peak flame height. I can't seem to get in the range o 4 - 8 any longer. It's more like 4 - 10 or 12 and my feed gate is closed almost all the way. I don't want to close any more to guarantee good starts.
> With my stove being in the basement I set the tstat, (which is also in basement), to give a comfortable temperature on the 1st floor, this seems to work well.
> Maybe a small fan blowing into the area where the tstat is will help it cycle better.


Mine is in my living room. I have mine on medium with the feed just about as closed as you can get it and it fires every time. I know on Med it will run longer but heats better I think longer and slower is good for me and takes longer to cool down too because the heat spread. How much are you using a day? I have a Tatar with a 2 degree swing in each direction.


----------



## Hdhogger (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Mine is in my living room. I have mine on medium with the feed just about as closed as you can get it and it fires every time. I know on Med it will run longer but heats better I think longer and slower is good for me and takes longer to cool down too because the heat spread. How much are you using a day? I have a Tatar with a 2 degree swing in each direction.


 
I'm sure if mine was in the living area I would be running on med. Using 1 bag a day right now with temps. in the 20's at night and 30-40 during the day. My tstat has a total swing of 3. I fire up the Jotul when I get home from work this keeps the back of the house at 70 - 73, nice.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I'm sure if mine was in the living area I would be running on med. Using 1 bag a day right now with temps. in the 20's at night and 30-40 during the day. My tstat has a total swing of 3. I fire up the Jotul when I get home from work this keeps the back of the house at 70 - 73, nice.


 My swing is 2 degrees in both directions.  So my total is 4.  You've got the added benefit of the Jotul.  I only have the cab50.  I'm trying to get my tstat placement just right so it cycles ok.  Last night didn't shut off once till I dropped the temp by 1 degree this morning.  Came on at 740a.  Didn't shut down till 12p  Still not on yet which is good.  More time for cool down, less cycling and less fuel.  Burning without cycling I get 20-22 hrs on one bag on medium with feed about a 1/4 inc from its lowest setting.  First year for us so everything is trial and error.  Plus I think my 3 tons I purch this year is totally going to be used and then some.  This season so far is colder than last year.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I'm sure if mine was in the living area I would be running on med. Using 1 bag a day right now with temps. in the 20's at night and 30-40 during the day. My tstat has a total swing of 3. I fire up the Jotul when I get home from work this keeps the back of the house at 70 - 73, nice.


 How do you like your green supreme?  I have a few bags of those.  Burning Made in Maine premium hardwood from tc.  Burns well.  How hot do the green supreme burn and how much ash are you getting?


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I'm sure if mine was in the living area I would be running on med. Using 1 bag a day right now with temps. in the 20's at night and 30-40 during the day. My tstat has a total swing of 3. I fire up the Jotul when I get home from work this keeps the back of the house at 70 - 73, nice.


When did you get your CAB50? How much have your burned this season and from what date? I have a ceiling fan behind me in this picture but I don't use it too often because I actually feel chillier in than when it's on. I've made sure its moving the air in the correct direction. Maybe that will help it to cycle better by pulling more air. I'm going to try that tonight. I want to conserve how much fuel I have and not have to buy more. I think this will be a colder winter than last year.  The tstat is to the right side of our living room entrance.  So it is not in direct line with the stove.


----------



## mrjohneel (Nov 30, 2012)

In 28 days -- Nov. 2 to Nov. 30 -- I burned 25 bags of Greene Gold. It hasn't been horribly cold yet in Eastern, MA, however.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

mrjohneel said:


> In 28 days -- Nov. 2 to Nov. 30 -- I burned 25 bags of Greene Gold. It hasn't been horribly cold yet in Eastern, MA, however.


How much do you burn in a normal season? How many sq ft are you heating? Are you running 24/7 without cycling?  I have burned 28 bags since Oct 24.


----------



## mrjohneel (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> How much do you burn in a normal season? How many sq ft are you heating? Are you running 24/7 without cycling? I have burned 28 bags since Oct 24.


It's hard to say as I started in the middle of the season last year. Keeping better track this year. I too have a 2-story 1500-1700 square foot house. I run it 24 hours but it has cycled off when I lower the thermostat. Sometimes I've really cranked it. So we'll see how it all averages out. It's an old 1928 house that I've been working on -- adding insulation in the attic, weathersealing doors and windows, etc. We'll see. I'm content so far, however.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

mrjohneel said:


> It's hard to say as I started in the middle of the season last year. Keeping better track this year. I too have a 2-story 1500-1700 square foot house. I run it 24 hours but it has cycled off when I lower the thermostat. Sometimes I've really cranked it. So we'll see how it all averages out. It's an old 1928 house that I've been working on -- adding insulation in the attic, weathersealing doors and windows, etc. We'll see. I'm content so far, however.


I'm hoping to only use 3 ton but think I may need to get another.  Our house built in 1953.  Just want it to stay a steady temp.  Working on the thermostat that I have.  Little finicky but so far so good.  Didn't cycle off last night at all due to the house didn't get to shut off temp.  High 20's  I'm thinking of just running 24/7 without cycling.


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

80 since Oct 1, between 2 stoves. We have been getting into the low 20's here at night.  About 1.3 bags a day.  Or .66 bags a day per stove.


----------



## subsailor (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> 80 since Oct 1, between 2 stoves. We have been getting into the low 20's here at night.


 
Holy Crap How big of a place are you heating?


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> I'm hoping to only use 3 ton but think I may need to get another. Our house built in 1953. Just want it to stay a steady temp. Working on the thermostat that I have. Little finicky but so far so good. Didn't cycle off last night at all due to the house didn't get to shut off temp. High 20's I'm thinking of just running 24/7 without cycling.


 
I personally think that is best, saves the life of the stove and parts like igniters and such.  Much more even temp IMHO.


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Holy Crap How big of a place are you heating?


 
That's only a little more that half a bag each per stove for 60days....You think that is alot?


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> I personally think that is best, saves the life of the stove and parts like igniters and such. Much more even temp IMHO.


  I get 20-22 hours out of one bag running without shut off.  I'm thinking it is best too.  The temp stays more consistent.  I also think the stove besides consistently running, the stove stays hotter.  Currently medium with feed just about as low as you can go.  80 Bags since Oct 1 for 2 stoves.  That sounds good to me.  My goal is to use a bag a day but if I want to keep it running 24/7 then I will need more.  3 days coming up with temps during the day in the 50's so that will save me a bag or 2.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> I personally think that is best, saves the life of the stove and parts like igniters and such. Much more even temp IMHO.


Also with my placement of the tstat, at night it doesn't turn off because its colder out at night, so it keeps it comfortable but not high enough with a 2 degree swing both ways to trigger it off unless I run on high or open my feed all the way. Slow and steady I like the temp. I just don't like burning through my fuel. I just think this year is going to be colder than last.

What is your pref for burning?  Softwood, Hardwood, or mix?  Which do you think produces more heat?


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yea I have gas as a back up but I cringe when I turn it on.  I also like it warm, my thermometer stays at a constant 78 degrees,  My basement stove is the primary right now with the den running just to take the chill off.  In all reality I could run things a bit cooler and save some pellets but I like it warm and to reheat the floors and the hose takes twice as long and uses that much more pellets than just leaving it run at 3/6 setting.

If I can keep the same numbers with temps out side in teens and single digits ill be a happy camper, but I think ill be in the 2 bags a day range IMHO.  Which is OK with me it still beats fuel costs and is a hell of a lot cleaner than wood, which makes my Wife happy which in turn makes me happy.

I tend to agree with the temps being colder this year, the old timers around me say little snow and low temps???

We need the snow for the slopes get the people here to spend some money


----------



## jrogers999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe about 40-50 bags since the beginning if October. No oil. Heating 1600 ft. 80's downstairs, mid to high 70's upstairs.


----------



## subsailor (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> That's only a little more that half a bag each per stove for 60days....You think that is alot?


 


openat60 said:


> Yea I have gas as a back up but I cringe when I turn it on. I also like it warm, my thermometer stays at a constant 78 degrees, My basement stove is the primary right now with the den running just to take the chill off. In all reality I could run things a bit cooler and save some pellets but I like it warm and to reheat the floors and the hose takes twice as long and uses that much more pellets than just leaving it run at 3/6 setting.
> 
> If I can keep the same numbers with temps out side in teens and single digits ill be a happy camper, but I think ill be in the 2 bags a day range IMHO. Which is OK with me it still beats fuel costs and is a hell of a lot cleaner than wood, which makes my Wife happy which in turn makes me happy.
> 
> ...


 

All that said, I see why you're at the 80 bag level. If you (and the missus) are happy, that's all that matters.

And speaking of 2 bags a day, I'm going to be close to that today. It was 17 this AM at 5 with a 12 MPH wind out of the north. It's 17 right now with a 7 MPH wind out of the north. It's a toasty 73.4 in here right now, but I need to add another bag to get though the night. Not quite a 2 bag day but 1.5 at least.


----------



## jrogers999 (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> good to know the average useage  but really. dont sweat how much you use just think of how much it would cost to heat your house to 74 .with oil or propane
> With that said my answer is however many  it takes




Exactly. The thermostat wouldn't go higher than 70-72 if I was using oil.


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> good to know the average useage but really. dont sweat how much you use just think of how much it would cost to heat your house to 74 .with oil or propane
> With that said my answer is however many it takes


 
I totally agree, but for some reason i am programmed to figured everything out  And make sure i am not being wasteful!!


----------



## subsailor (Nov 30, 2012)

Where's the dead center of the Catskills?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> she cant live under 74


 
Don't just blame the Mrs.! You know its way more comfy at 74ºF. Just don't mention running around in your skivvies again, Way way way too much info!


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> Yea I have gas as a back up but I cringe when I turn it on. I also like it warm, my thermometer stays at a constant 78 degrees, My basement stove is the primary right now with the den running just to take the chill off. In all reality I could run things a bit cooler and save some pellets but I like it warm and to reheat the floors and the hose takes twice as long and uses that much more pellets than just leaving it run at 3/6 setting.
> 
> If I can keep the same numbers with temps out side in teens and single digits ill be a happy camper, but I think ill be in the 2 bags a day range IMHO. Which is OK with me it still beats fuel costs and is a hell of a lot cleaner than wood, which makes my Wife happy which in turn makes me happy.
> 
> ...


 Number 3 of 6 settings?  I have low med and high and then the adjustment of the feed.  Currently almost low feed as you can go as I said and med.  Just going to keep it running.  Especially the next 2 days.  Full clean on Sunday.  My first year.  Love the pellet heat.  My family too.  High 70's upstairs and low 70's downstairs.  Have to figure what works best for the house and the stove etc.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> I totally agree, but for some reason i am programmed to figured everything out And make sure i am not being wasteful!!


We totally are programmed to save save save.  Now we are and it's warmer we just are still programmed and have to remember like said already.  If using oil would be way more expensive!


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

jrogers999 said:


> Exactly. The thermostat wouldn't go higher than 70-72 if I was using oil.


How about 67!  Now I'm a comfy 70-73.  Slow and steady!


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Number 3 of 6 settings? I have low med and high and then the adjustment of the feed. Currently almost low feed as you can go as I said and med. Just going to keep it running. Especially the next 2 days. Full clean on Sunday. My first year. Love the pellet heat. My family too. High 70's upstairs and low 70's downstairs. Have to figure what works best for the house and the stove etc.


 
My St Croix  has a 1-6 selector and in each setting the feed and fan are pre determined by the control board.  Select one and the board does the rest i can fine tune my feed rate on the back of my board with little adjusters.  For diff sized pellets or corn.

Yes pellet heat is nice it was a bit of an adjustment coming from wood heat previous years but my Wife and I have come to enjoy pellet heat jut as well as wood heat, but to be honest deep down i still am envious of wood heat.....shhhhhhh


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

openat60 said:


> My St Croix has a 1-6 selector and in each setting the feed and fan are pre determined by the control board. Select one and the board does the rest i can fine tune my feed rate on the back of my board with little adjusters. For diff sized pellets or corn.
> 
> Yes pellet heat is nice it was a bit of an adjustment coming from wood heat previous years but my Wife and I have come to enjoy pellet heat jut as well as wood heat, but to be honest deep down i still am envious of wood heat.....shhhhhhh


My husband too!  I wouldn't be able to enjoy the living room if we had a wood stove.  It would be a 100 in there!


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 30, 2012)

How many of us run their stoves 24/7 without cycling with a tstat?


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Where's the dead center of the Catskills
> 
> Upstate New York. sitting at about 2200ft.  Beautiful southern exposure but get that wicked north wind up the valley through the pass.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> How many of us run their stoves 24/7 without cycling with a tstat?


 
Sounds like a good topic for a new thread and poll.

Stat user here.


----------



## openat60 (Nov 30, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> How many of us run their stoves 24/7 without cycling with a tstat?


 
I jumped my tstat...cut the power chord and installed a box and switch on the apron of my window next to the stove.  you can jsut make it out in the pic.


----------



## Hdhogger (Dec 1, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> How do you like your green supreme? I have a few bags of those. Burning Made in Maine premium hardwood from tc. Burns well. How hot do the green supreme burn and how much ash are you getting?


 
I have no complaints with the GS right now, (late Dec. & Jan. will be another story),  I get a good white flame and the heat is decent. I could go 5 days before cleaning the fire box but I clean every 4 if I have the chance.


----------



## Hdhogger (Dec 1, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> When did you get your CAB50? How much have your burned this season and from what date? I have a ceiling fan behind me in this picture but I don't use it too often because I actually feel chillier in than when it's on. I've made sure its moving the air in the correct direction. Maybe that will help it to cycle better by pulling more air. I'm going to try that tonight. I want to conserve how much fuel I have and not have to buy more. I think this will be a colder winter than last year. The tstat is to the right side of our living room entrance. So it is not in direct line with the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got it late Sep. I burned a few bags at night after installing just to check out. My basement has no heat other than the CAB. For Oct. thru this AM I've burned 40 bags.
How are your temps on the upper level and other areas of the house?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 1, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> guess i see another load in my future


 
Any excuse to buy more fuel, hey?


----------



## silverfox103 (Dec 1, 2012)

60 Bags


----------



## subsailor (Dec 1, 2012)

42 bags.


----------



## Zackdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I did not fire up the stove until the 24th of October and am on my 8th bag of pellets.  I just shut the stove down for the day, as the sun is shining and the temperature in the house is up to 74°.


----------



## Tweed (Dec 1, 2012)

24 bags in the last 3 weeks.  6 1/2 tons on deck.


----------



## Labrat (Dec 1, 2012)

Just loaded bag 27 in the PF100 this afternoon.  The wife loves the house at 74.


----------



## roadking88 (Dec 1, 2012)

just dumped bag # 23 in this morning....been cold as hell over here his week....house @ 71 comfy....


----------



## Ejectr (Dec 1, 2012)

Labrat said:


> Just loaded bag 27 in the PF100 this afternoon. The wife loves the house at 74.


 27 bags and it's December 1st with a house the size of yours at 74 and a PF100???! I must be doing something wrong.  My house is sitting 68 -70 and since October 7, I've burned 60 bags of MWP softies.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Dec 1, 2012)

Started oct 15. Used 33 so far


----------



## Speed3 (Dec 1, 2012)

33 bags so far. Last night went down to 18 with a high today of 25. We had a cold breeze and flurries all day. 70 in the house and I just used one bag in 24 hours.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 1, 2012)

15 bags, the wife and her dachshunds are cold


----------



## Labrat (Dec 2, 2012)

Ejectr said:


> 27 bags and it's December 1st with a house the size of yours at 74 and a PF100???! I must be doing something wrong. My house is sitting 68 -70 and since October 7, I've burned 60 bags of MWP softies.


 Ejectr I am only heating 1400 sq feet of a house that was insulated to Canadian standards.  I also face east and get sun in through the windows most of the day.  I will admit that the furnace is also heating my basement to 60 - 65.  I think I fired her up right around the same time you did maybe a week later.


----------



## kcellwood (Dec 2, 2012)

See my sig.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 7, 2012)

37 bags since Oct 24.  So far medium on almost as low as you can go is maintaining well right now keeping the house at 70 even in mid 20's outside.  We'll see as it gets colder.   Burning Made in Maine Hardwood from TSC.  Trying 3 bags of Green Supreme from HD (blend hardwood and softwood).  Any reviews on Green Supreme.  My father has just gotten his Quadrafire Classic bay 1200i.  He is burning with these for the price and because *I* was told they burned good.  He is getting alot of ash buildup in his burn pot.  I believe even might have caused a shut down. I told him he is just going to have to clean it every day or every other day.  I'm going to give him a couple of bags my hardwood and see how the ash content and how it burns for him.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 7, 2012)

Ash build up in a 1200??? No way!!  How tall is his vent? Is it 3" or 4" liner? 

Oh and Green Supremes are a shoulder pellet at best. Do a search up top. Not very many good reviews. Not many at all....... 


Im at 26 bags. Have not burned much this week. Been quite warm actually.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 7, 2012)

3 inch liner...all the way up 17 ft.   The next time I'm over I'm going to take a picture and post it. I feel bad for him!


----------



## JoeP (Dec 8, 2012)

Started burning in Sept some cold nites, Oct,Nov, Dec 1 Ton not 1 drop fuel oil yet.


----------



## khenault (Dec 8, 2012)

Dec 1 I was right at a ton.  Burned another 11 bags since then.


----------



## Ejectr (Dec 8, 2012)

Labrat said:


> Ejectr I am only heating 1400 sq feet of a house that was insulated to Canadian standards. I also face east and get sun in through the windows most of the day. I will admit that the furnace is also heating my basement to 60 - 65. I think I fired her up right around the same time you did maybe a week later.


Oh....thought you were heating like 4500 sq ft.


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

39 bags since 10/10/12   Averages out to .7 bags/day.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 8, 2012)

Bag #51 into the hopper this morning, deep clean tomorrow, exhaust pipe, blowers, supposed to be sunny in the 40's


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Ash build up in a 1200??? No way!! How tall is his vent? Is it 3" or 4" liner?
> 
> Oh and Green Supremes are a shoulder pellet at best. Do a search up top. Not very many good reviews. Not many at all.......
> 
> ...


 Evening..  Ok.. here is a few pictures and the last time it was cleaned out was Thursday night.
	

		
			
		

		
	







  This picture above.  The light colored ash shows how thick it is.  The ash pan above is how much we took out since Thursday..  I got a 1/5 of that and not caked on ash in my firepot.  I also have had 2 nuisance shutdowns today where the stove stops feeding which I believe is because there isn't enough fuel being dropped which is weird because it worked fine all last night and into today before I shut it down for awhile..  It was really mild today.  The picture of the door and all the ash/soot on it.  believe there may be an air leak there with the corner where it was welded..  My dad is going to tighten the door locks to see if it helps.  He has used 9 bags in less than a week.  Not good for this time of the year with having a few mild days.  Did the dollar bill test and really tight on top and sides but on the bottom in the center it was less.  He'll work on that.  Any idea about the ash buildup?... Anyone?


----------



## hockeypuck (Dec 8, 2012)

So far 17 bags


----------



## fbirdquik6 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got my Cumberland hooked up in the new house!
Dmped my 5th bag into the hopper last night before I left for work


----------



## opus74 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd bag. Only been below freezing 5 nites so far.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Ash build up in a 1200??? No way!! How tall is his vent? Is it 3" or 4" liner?
> 
> Oh and Green Supremes are a shoulder pellet at best. Do a search up top. Not very many good reviews. Not many at all.......
> 
> ...


Hi DexterDay...  Got any insight for me?  Friend of mine told me the stove is not getting ENOUGH air and that's why the buildup of crust.  Getting it with made in maine pellets from TC.  But the ash is a little finer with the maine pellets.  But still crusting.  Is there a way to adjust the air intake on the classic bay insert to give it more?  He has lowered the feed as low as he can because he is afraid of a hopper fire.  He has gotten some high flames even with the feed low and on low or medium.


----------



## gfreek (Dec 16, 2012)

So far 35 bags.  Just cleaned stove & vent pipe. Using up the PA pellets I have.. 50 here today and next few days then cold again, 30's


----------



## earl764 (Dec 16, 2012)

About 55 bags of new england so far. Had a few bags from last year leftover. About 6 bags left before I finish the first ton of the 3 I bought this Fall.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Dec 16, 2012)

Just put a ton in today, started 10/15... So far I'm doing 1-1.5 bags a day.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 16, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Evening..  Ok.. here is a few pictures and the last time it was cleaned out was Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely an air leak somewhere. That ash is way to dark in color. Even when my door gasket was bad, I never had a mess like that?? That's crazy... 

Edit: pic added. This pic is after 30 bags and I have not cleaned anything yet. The ash pan isn't even visible. But the pot stays clean. The glass is filthy, ash is overflowing, and still Burns like Bag #1  

Your father has a significant air leak. By significant I mean HUGE. Ash should vary from a very light grey/white to grey. That very dark color is incomplete combustion.


----------



## imacman (Dec 16, 2012)

Bag 45 today


----------



## letsblaze (Dec 16, 2012)

about 50 thus far. I have to go for a run to get another 2 tons in the next 3 weeks. I will be gone for the Michigan Department of Corrections training academy for 2 months. Only will be home Friday/Saturday nights.


----------



## Joel Craft (Dec 16, 2012)

I started burning in Aug.  and I just dumped number 40 in today.  Just a guess since it is staying at the -15-20 below I will start eatting the pellets.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Definitely an air leak somewhere. That ash is way to dark in color. Even when my door gasket was bad, I never had a mess like that?? That's crazy...
> 
> Edit: pic added. This pic is after 30 bags and I have not cleaned anything yet. The ash pan isn't even visible. But the pot stays clean. The glass is filthy, ash is overflowing, and still Burns like Bag #1
> 
> ...


 He has tighted the door.  We did the dollar bill test and tested all areas.  Only area is where I think it was finished being welded in the top right corner of the latch side of the stove.  I told him to check the bolts around the burnpot to make sure they are tight but to be careful because they tend to break from what I've read.  Any other suggestions?  How do I check the exhaust gasket?  It's an insert and I was not there during installation.


----------

